# Sears Model Number



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I Have a Craftsman Chainsaw Model 912.358771. Can someone tell me who bilt this saw for sears? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps if you could post a picture of it. I can't find any info on the 912 prefix and there are no IPL's at the Sears parts direct of this model number.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Perhaps if you could post a picture of it. I can't find any info on the 912 prefix and there are no IPL's at the Sears parts direct of this model number.


You know what.. Sears really needs to get with the program (while they are still around anyway) and enable a wildcard search in their parts system for when a complete number is not available....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> You know what.. Sears really needs to get with the program (while they are still around anyway) and enable a wildcard search in their parts system for when a complete number is not available....


I agree, sometimes it's almost impossible to find some items with the model number on the tag. I ran across this with an air compressor, I had to add a zero to number after the decimal to find it in their system.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can do a wild card search, you just have to play around a while, just substitute a "*" for the number you aren't sure of. I think RKDOC, if you look closer to the model number:
912.358771 is
917.353771 ---- Roper (American Yard Products)
Partsdirect:
912.* Model search finds nothing, however
91*.* Model search will give you some options, select it is a Craftsman, then select it is a chain saw, etc and you are on your way. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> You can do a wild card search, you just have to play around a while, just substitute a "*" for the number you aren't sure of. I think RKDOC, if you look closer to the model number:
> 912.358771 is
> 917.353771 ---- Roper (American Yard Products)
> Partsdirect:
> ...


I did not know that!
Thanks for the info, I am sure it will be quite helpful in the future... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> You can do a wild card search, you just have to play around a while, just substitute a "*" for the number you aren't sure of. I think RKDOC, if you look closer to the model number:
> 912.358771 is
> 917.353771 ---- Roper (American Yard Products)
> Partsdirect:
> ...


But, since when did they start using 917 instead of 358 for the handheld units?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It would have to be an old chainsaw, Roper, I don't think has made chain saws in several years.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Geo I will give your suggestion a try in a few minutes. Here are some pictures of the saw. I am not the best photographer so excuse the quality. The saw is an older saw. I am trying to find an ignition module for it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Geogrubb!!! your suggestion worked like a champ. Only problem is the part is NLA. Thanks for the help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks Geogrubb!!! your suggestion worked like a champ. Only problem is the part is NLA. Thanks for the help.


Having been a computer programmer for 30 years I know programmers are too lazy to look things up if they can get the computer to do it, there are always undocumented stuff like searches and shortcuts because we programmers are lazy, however you never know what they will use in what combination to make it work, usually it is a * or ? , however if * or ? could be a legimate character then something else might be used. Whenever in doubt, think what would I do if I didn't want to get up and go look in the manual. I can only say these things because I am/was one. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

did you ever find the part of the part number

i have a family member that might have a few of those saws 
if not then might get it from a friend that i have

pm me the info if you didn't find


thanks for all the help

i love this place:wave:


----------

